# Age of Empires 3 online problem



## Dark Kane (Mar 26, 2010)

hi guys, im new here, and looknig for some expert help

ive been playing (or trying to play) Age of Empires 3 online.. however when i try to join games, about 9/10 times i get a message saying ''Failed to Join Game''. :4-dontkno

This is really frustrating for me because its a great game and it just wont let me play online games.. apart from the occoasional time it lets me join a game, which isnt often.

Im sat right next to my Linksys wireless router WRT54G with a full connection. I turn off the firewall when i play the game. i have a Vista laptop machine.

please can you help me with this very irritating problem? any help would be much appreciated.

P.S im a total novice at PC/laptop technichal stuff so please be patient with me


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF* :wave:

Download and install the latest patch from here and we'll take it from there.

Thanks.


----------



## Trooper1 (Mar 26, 2010)

If you are receiving the message “Failed to Join Game” when trying to play on ESO, try these steps:

• Power Cycle your network hardware: Turn off your modem, router, and computer. Wait a few minutes then turn them back on one at a time in the listed order. Some routers need to be power cycled to except new versions of software such as Age of Empires 3.

• Disable Anti Virus, Anti Spyware, and other security software while you play Age of Empires 3.

• Upgrade your firmware on your router and your network card.

• Verify your Firewall or internet security software is allowing AGE3 to pass through.

• Disable your Firewall or internet security software temporarily while you test connecting to the game.

• Toggle UPnP (If you have UPnP on, try turning it off and if you have UPnP off, try turning it on.)

• Change your DMZ settings

• Port forward UDP and TCP/IP ports 2300-2310 to your machine. If that range does not work try expanding it to cover ports 2300-2340, or try using the OverridePort command listed below.

• Some routers have a Gaming Mode. Be sure to enable that option if your router supports this feature.

• If your router has logging turned on make sure to clean off your logs or restart logging before playing Age of Empires 3

• Change your computers IP on your router. Example: if your computer sits at 192.168.0.100 change it to 192.168.0.200 

source--- http://forum.agecommunity.com/forums/post/392653.aspx


----------



## Dark Kane (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks floop, and i have the upgraded version of the game.

Trooper, thanks for the help, i have tried your suggestions but as i said, im a noob at computers.. i dont understand what you mean with the following suggestions

• Change your DMZ settings

• If your router has logging turned on make sure to clean off your logs or restart logging before playing Age of Empires 3

• Change your computers IP on your router. Example: if your computer sits at 192.168.0.100 change it to 192.168.0.200

as for port forwarding, i have did this but it doesnt seem to work.. i have 2300-2340 forwarded on TCP and UDP.. but i dont know what you mean by port override..


i hope you guys understand all that lol..... like i said, this happens about 90% of the time. for example yesterday i joined a game no problem, yet i tried joining one again today and it said 'failed to join game'


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried using an Ethernet cable connected directly to your router to play the game?
Is there any need to be on wireless if your not moving around the house?


----------



## Dark Kane (Mar 26, 2010)

no, when i said im next to the box, im directly one floor above it.. my bedroom is above the house PC, and the wireless box is next to the PC


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Could you possibly try connecting a cable to the router from your laptop and then trying to join a game?
Your wireless internet may be losing packets or just be too slow sometimes.


----------



## Dark Kane (Mar 26, 2010)

yeh i could but i havent got a cable.

where can i buy one from?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's a standard 15M LAN ethernet cable.
Only £3.00 but i'm not sure if this is the right version of the site for your location.
If not, just search Ethernet cable in the correct version of Amazon or any computer website for that matter.


----------



## Dark Kane (Mar 26, 2010)

ok, il get one then il get back to you with results.


----------

